# Make a sled fixture from an existing piece



## mowerhappy1 (Aug 13, 2005)

How do I begin to make a sled fixture to use on the table . I have 1/4 material to make the prototype and the the white stuff to make the real one. I have a a sample of what I want to duplicate. It is a bottom and back support(2 different pieces) for a porch swing. Any comments?

Mowerhappy1 in Louisiana


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mowerhapp1

This is what I would do. 

Take the sample and use some double stick tape and stick it to the stock you want to use for the porch swing, besure to get the wood grain going the right way,then take it to the band saw and ruff cut it out, about 1/8" over size of the sample.
Then chuck up a Flush Trim Bit in the router table,set the bit so the bearing runs on the sample without cutting the sample,then put in a safety pin and then rout the part out.

Then once you have the part done pull the parts apart and fine sand the new part or round over the edges.

Note*** if you can't take the sample part down to parts, use some 1/4" brich plywood and make a templet and use it the same way, double stick tape or some real small nails to hold it in place to the new stock.
If you don't have a Flush Trim Bit you can use a brass guide in your router table but you will need to make the templet a bit smaller ( 1/8" or 1/4" undersize) so it can rub on the templet and cut it to the right size.

For some help on using and setting up the brass guides, see the link below.

Introduction to Template Guides
by Template Tom

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3307-introduction-template-guides.html


Hope this helps a bit . 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is another solution: Most of the swing bottom and back supports I have seen are a simple half lap joint. Is this what you want to make? If so a cut off sled is the answer. First off get a piece of 1/4" hardboard that is 2" wider than the distance from your bit to the edge of your table a perhaps 30" long. Glue and screw a piece of 1 x 2" along the edge and using the side of your table as a guide make a pass from right to left. This will give you a nice clean cut line. Next, mark the angle you want to cut on your wood. Align your marks with the cut edge of the sled. To hold your wood in place attach double sided carpet tape to the bottom of a piece of 2 x 4" and place it on the right side of your wood. Make sure it extends over the cut edge of your sled by an inch. This will serve as your push block and help prevent tear out. Make a pass, move your wood down a bit and repeat until you complete the cut. If you are going to make many of these swings screw the 2 x 4" backer to the sled. You will need different angles for each side of the joint so either build another jig or position a second backer at the other end of your sled.


----------



## mowerhappy1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks BJ

I am determined to use a sled like the router workshop boys use. I ordered some toggle hold down clamps today. I am using 2 sticks to position the part and using a guide bushing on the table with a spirial bit to follow a 1/4 inch plywood pattern, the pattern has provisions to start and end like Bob recommends on his shows. This is the first attemp, I can adjust the the sticks and the blank pieces of wood as necessary.( I think). I am using a simple butt joint and 1/4 screws to join the seat bottom and seat back. Half lap joints may come latter.

Thanks for the advice. I will post pictures latter.


----------



## mowerhappy1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Completed Sled Fixtures*

Finally completed my sled jig fixtures. Will try to attach pictures.
I still have to ruff cut on the band saw. My stock is 7/8 inch thick cypress.
I am using a 3/4 bushing with 1/2 inch pattern bit. Now, each piece has the same "exact" shape and profile. I used the ideas from watching the Router Workshop. You have to have a place to start and end.

 Mowerhappy1 in Louisiana


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job on your design. Let me see if I can help clarify the description. What you built is a template jig. This is a pattern that is followed by a bearing or guide bushing. A sled is a sliding platform which is guided by your fence, table edge or miter slot. Sleds are used for straight line cutting operations while template jigs are used for cutting profiles.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mowerhappy1

Nice job on the jigs. 

Bj


----------

